# New boat?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/boats/gheenoe-low-tide-25.html

It is a chopper gun hull, some love 'em, some don't.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a gheenoe LT 25. I have run it in Biscayne bay in pretty good chop and never had a problem. It will be wet in a bad chop, and it will not feel good on your behind or back BUT it takes the punishment and keeps going. 

Yes you will feel the vibrations and a little bit of flexing but there wont be any structural damage. They are built to last. 

Mine is currently actually for sale. Check out the for sale section. I am a little far from you though.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Why are you selling?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave - Come down to Hopedale next weekend, there will be several different brands of boats to see. I will take you out on my boat and I'm sure the others will give you a ride as well.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Gramps, I would prefer to get a new copperhead, but looking online at Bossman boats website they one for sale at just under 16k which is really pushing the envelope on price. Plus I would have to make that long trip to pick it up since they have no dealers in Louisiana. 

Also I've tried calling Ankona twice but no one answers and the mailbox is full.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dave, I'm not trying to push Ankona on you, please don't take it that way. LAMarsh will have his Banana River Skiff, Capt. TD will have his boat, Ryan1720 in an Action Craft, and possibly a few others. Just different boats to see, touch, and wet test in a location close to you.


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey superdave, LT25 is a nice boat, just so you know it has a wood transom.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Richard at Bossman. There is a 90 day wait on the Gen 2 copperhead from the time of order. I didn't know it was that long. However he has a 17 foot SUV that he can put a center console in for me. Also he said they could meet me half way if I decided to purchase a boat. 

So this SUV is a possibility...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

What about this 1?

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Ankona-Ankona-Suv14-100027856


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Superdave, im selling my LT 25 because I bought an east cape caimen. Soots my style of fishing a little better.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Check out a Towee Boats Rivermaster, or their "salt" version - the Calusa. Well in your price range. I have a Rivermaster with a 15 Honda which pushes it 25 mph. It floats nicely in 4-6" of water and would be a perfect design for the marshes (I fish mine out of Hilton Head, as well at the Chattahochee River in GA. The boat poles quite well, but being a "highsider" and only 200 lbs, is sensitive to wind, which shouldn't be a problem if you are "back in". The hull is the best thing - none of this heavy "chop" crap that you see on some boats. The hull is totally composite, with no wood whatsoever. Give Todd a call at Towee & tell him that his friend in GA sent you his way!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> What about this 1?
> 
> http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2012-Ankona-Ankona-Suv14-100027856


I'm pretty sure Im getting a light blue 17' SUV.... I will be receiving my new quote tomorrow with things I added on to it.. 

Snookintime.. I wish I could get a new EC but my wallet cant handle that kind of heat right now... ;D

Rooster, I'll take a peak that those boats right.. now.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

That Ankona is a nice looking boat too! Enjoy your shopping (what fun that is!!!) and let us know what you get and then some "action" shots on the water!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh I'll post some pics! Don't worry about that! haha

Any one reading this thread with an Ankona boat, did you go with the 12 gallon aluminum fuel cell or the portable type? 

I would prefer the aluminum tank but not knowing how much fuel I have would worry me.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I spoke with Richard today and he was supposed to rework my quote and email it to me, but I haven't heard back from him.

Also the boat is Seafoam Green and not Light Blue, but I'm ok with that color aswell. I'm guessing the boat is at Mel's because he said he had spoke with him and told Mel that he had some one interested in the boat.

Hopefully he emails me tomorrow and we can get this ball rolling!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

What prop do yall recommend for a 30hp Tohatsu with a jack plate on a 17' SUV? 

From what I've read the 4 stroke 30hp Tohatsu lacks in the hole shot department and the top end is average on the SUV hull.


----------



## hookum_n_cookum (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking at getting rid of my 1st Gen. Copperhead to order a new ankona cayenne. I fish Reggio all the time and the boat does good for me I am just looking at the tunnel plus I can get it with a 60hp with a little more speed


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

> What prop do yall recommend for a 30hp Tohatsu with a jack plate on a 17' SUV?
> 
> From what I've read the 4 stroke 30hp Tohatsu lacks in the hole shot department and the top end is average on the SUV hull.



If I were you I would just order an SUV17 from Mel. It will take some time waiting for it, but it would be custom instead of buying off a lot. 

I know you would be happier since you can pick and choose what you do and don't want and what best fits your fishing and the area you fish. It's also pretty cool that you can have a "one of a kind" build for a very low price.

What is your budget again?


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I got the seafoam green 17' SUV from Bossman boats. It's just a hull and and is at Mel's. I'm getting the money together as we speak and the boat should.be in my hands by the end of the month according to Richard. 

I got a far amount of accs....

30hp tohatsu 
Jacked up jack plate
Trolling motor with quick release
Center console steering
Poling platform 
12 gal aluminum fuel cell
Coffin box plumbed livewell
Under gunnel rod holders 
Nav lights and 5 toggle switch bored 
Bulge pump

I think that's it...

I'm pumped!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Well congratulations Dave! You'll be happy with the skiff. If you have any questions about that style of setup, give me a shout.

Re: 30hp prop, I'd start with 11pitch with cupping. Turning Point Props makes a nice wheel with a good amount of cupping built in. Michigan Wheel makes a nice 10p w/ cupping also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2012)

> I got the seafoam green 17' SUV from Bossman boats. It's just a hull and and is at Mel's. I'm getting the money together as we speak and the boat should.be in my hands by the end of the month according to Richard.
> 
> I got a far amount of accs....
> 
> ...



Sounds good!

I would also look at a 30hp E-Tec as well. 

How much is just the Tohatsu 30hp? 4K?

Maybe look into buying a New old stock Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke.

All three of those motors weigh about the same with power TnT.


If you go with the Tohatsu or E-tec I would also get a 15" short shaft with that jack plate. Just have to have Mel cut down the transom.


----------



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome man! happy for you!

and that new tunnel is sick!


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

> > I got the seafoam green 17' SUV from Bossman boats. It's just a hull and and is at Mel's. I'm getting the money together as we speak and the boat should.be in my hands by the end of the month according to Richard.
> >
> > I got a far amount of accs....
> >
> ...



The 30hp Tohatsu is right at 4200. I'm set on it as I have the money and all worked out for the way the boat is setup right now. 

I gave Richard part of the deposit the day before yesterday and the rest will go tomorrow. He said Mel has been hard to get of recently therefore Richard doesn't have the boat at his shop yet to begin work. :-/ 

Hopefully it will get there soon!


----------

